# Scotland ???



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

I have at last persuaded my husband to take a whole week off work
Id like to visit scotland but im worried 
ive read ALL the blogs etc and don't want to select a route thats hazardous steep or difficult to navigate with quite a bigish motorhome
could anyone reccomend a route around some of scotland thats nice and easy to follow 
we've been to moffat and lochmaben and fife in years gone by but would like to venture further north we don't like anywhere too busy or touristy 
we have a generator and are happy to wild camp but have never done it before 
thanks very much for any advice
Cath


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi.

A week isnt too long to be going that far from Lancashire unless you want to do a big slog at the beginning and a big slog at the end. Apart from a few passes there is nothing in Scotland to worry about road wise really. The West coast is the favourite for most. From the Kyles of Bute (west of Glasgow right up to beyond Skye and Westeross are fantastic but its a long way. How about one of the islands for a week. We frequently visit the Isle of Arran from Richmond in North Yorkshire and we can be at the ferry at Ardrossan in 3 1/2 hours plus an hours crossing. There are a couple of nice campsites and a couple of CL's but there are loads of wild camping places which are very nice, next to the sea and very safe. Mull is lovely and although a longer drive is do-able in a week and you can drive onto Skye now. Equally the lochs inland in that area are stunning. We have travelled all over the islands and hills and lochs and are yet to come across anything challenging roadwise. Having crossed the Alps and driven the length of the Pyrenees though Scotland now appears very flat! Our van is 7.5 metres. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Cath,

Firstly, don't worry- it's Scotland, not Outer Mongolia!

Ok, here's a suggestion for you. Get an up-to-date road atlas and use it to avoid single track roads. There are very few double track roads that could present you with any problems.

The dilemma however is that some of Scotland's best bits are accessed by the very single track roads that I have just told you to avoid! You could therefore pick a short stretch of single track road and try it to see how you get on. It's really not that difficult, just keep an eye on your mirrors and let people behind you past, and always stop on the LEFT no matter which side the passing place is on.

Some roads to avoid-

The infamous Bealach Nam Bo, which runs from the A896 at Loch Kishorn over to Applecross. (steep gradients).

The road south from Lochinver to the junction at Loch Bad A Ghaill. (very narrow/twisty).

The road from Torridon to Diabaig. (steep gradients/hairpin).


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm a bit biased but the West Coast is far more scenic and enjoyable than the East Coast although you should at least do that side once.

As for roads, well there aren't that many to choose from. Single track roads aren't really a problem as you'll find the traffic very much lighter up here. Its the sheep and cows you have to worry about plus the overseas tourist that drives on the wrong side of the road.

Because the roads are few and slow, destinations that seem close on a map still take time to get to. So a week is a little short to cover much ground.

There's a nice CC club site at Onich, right on the loch side and not far from Fort William, Glen Coe and Ben Nevis. Some nice sights here on Skye too if you want to venture further. 

Enjoy your trip whatever you do.

Colin


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

I can recommend Arran - lovely island but you need at least three/four days to have a look around.

Perhaps you could get the ferry from Ardrossan to Brodick and then do a tour of the island going south (recommended Seal Shore Campsite right on beach) and then go up to Lochranza and across on ferry to Mull of Kintyre.

We were up at Arran for a week and it kept us busy but we do walk and play golf.

If you cycle dont bother with the bikes because everywhere is uphill.

Could also try the highlands up around Newtonmore, Kingussie Kingcraig Pitlochry Balmoral - beautiful scenery and lots of distilleries.   Probably take about 6hrs to get there and roads are very good.

Have a great holiday wherever you go..


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Richard_the_Rogue said:


> Some roads to avoid-
> 
> The infamous Bealach Nam Bo, which runs from the A896 at Loch Kishorn over to Applecross. (steep gradients).
> 
> ...


I'd add one to that. The western Loch Lomond road. Avoid it at all costs. It's very twisty and on the near side you have the craggy bank wanting to rip your side panels off and you have the coaches on the off side. They give no quarter and by the time you get to Inverarnan you'll be a nervous reck. Far better to go north via Callendar.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

clodhopper2006 said:


> I'd add one to that. The western Loch Lomond road. Avoid it at all costs. It's very twisty and on the near side you have the craggy bank wanting to rip your side panels off and you have the coaches on the off side. They give no quarter and by the time you get to Inverarnan you'll be a nervous reck. Far better to go north via Callendar.


Agree with you on that! Lovely scenery but horrible road to drive. Expect to lose a wing mirror.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I like the gentler eastern side. You do not get the traditional Scottish views, but worth it for a week. We come from the Wirral and happily tootled along the Borders, Fife and Angus route in a week.

See 'Visit Scotland National Tourist Routes'

http://www.visitscotland.com/guide/inspirational/itineraries/ntr-2/

We used Caravan Club sites. I've always found 'Visit Scotland' to be great so I'm sure they may be able to warn you off routes that are unsuitable.

Alternatively, charge up to Inverness (we can easily do it in a day from the Wirral), cut across the Moray coast (one of the mildest in the country) through Nairn, Elgin, Banff. Fraserburgh and Peterhead are worth a trip to see the fishing boats, Aberdeen is glorious (stayed at Banchory and got a bus in) as is Speyside (home of whiskey) and then head home.

Avoid Ayr like the plague - the road services will wreck your van. In fact, road services in Western Scotland can be pretty awful.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

midlifecrisismil said:


> I can recommend Arran - lovely island but you need at least three/four days to have a look around.
> 
> Perhaps you could get the ferry from Ardrossan to Brodick and then do a tour of the island going south (recommended Seal Shore Campsite right on beach) and then go up to Lochranza and across on ferry to Mull of Kintyre.
> 
> ...


Hey, we've just got back from Arran (can also thoroughly reccomend it. Had a couple of rounds of golf and loads of bike riding - it's not that hilly


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Cath

Lots of previous posts on Scotish tour recommendations if you can dig them out! I'm off for the second time this year in a few weeks and go there more than anywhere else. One week isn' that long and presuming it means 'inclusive' and possibly leaving on Saturday morning I'd suggest this route to take in famous places:

Sat: Preston - Glencoe (CCC site expensive but excellent)
Sun: Glencoe - Aviemore (High Range Caravan Park)
Mon: Aviemore - Fortrose (Rosemarkie CCC)
Tue: Fortrose - Ullapool (Broomfield Park)
Wed: Stay in Ullapool and tour around
Thurs: Ullapool - Kinlochewe (CC)
Fri: Kinlochewe - Killin (CC)
Sat: Killin - Preston

It means moving site most days but you'll see most of the best mountains!

PM if you want more details

Have a great time - hope the sun shines  

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

In a week I wouldn't go as far as Jagman (even though I can get to Ullapool from Salisbury in a day!) 

My recommendation would be Arran, Isle of Bute, and Mull of Kintyre. BUT if its Glasgow Fairs fortnight (last two weeks of July approx) and you don't want busy then I would head further North and go to the Loch Tay area (Aberfeldy Pitlochry Killin)

This gives the option of diving into Perth Stirling or even Dundee if the weather deteriorates.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

we have just done

Berwick on Tweed one night
Pitlochry one night
Rosemarkie three nights
Dunnets Bay(John o Groats) two nights
Scourie one night
Poolewe three nights
Fort Augustus three nights
Cobleland (callender) one night
Jedburgh one night

That is up the east coast, along the top and back down the west side  Fabulous scenery for most of the time and we did come back early because of the weather.

We did this route just so that I could say that I had been to John O groats  

ps dont worry about single track roads or traffic - we left Dunstan Bay for Scourie and only saw 2 cars in the first 2 1/2 hours 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hows this for a wild camping spot. Isle of Arran.










The only thing I will say about Arran is that although the main road that goes around the island is plenty wide enough for a MH and a bus to pass with care the roads in parts are in dire need of repair. Its not a really problem but care needs to be taken to avoid the odd pothole etc. They are worst in the south of the island and Western Coast.

If you do decide to go PM me and I will do what I can to make some recommendations. We have been going there several times a year for many many years now. They call it Scotland in Minature as you have the low rolling hills to the south and then the jagged mountain peaks in the north. Its possible to see Sea Otters, Golden Eagles, Seals, Basking Sharks, Deer (In Lochranza in the north they are almost tame), red Squirrels all in one visit if you lucky although I did wait 18 years to see the Basking Shark. I dont agree with a previous poster there are loads of safe and flat areas to cycle and one big advantage of Arran is that the coastal road is just that. Its the only island I have been on where the road around the island literally hugs the coast nearly all of the way.

Then again most of the west coast and islands can be like this so your spoilt for choice really.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you all very much for your kind and informative replies i have

saved them all

our original plan was to go on the southport rally but by

the time john booked the week off the rally was fully booked :twisted:

However someones cancellation means we have jumped at the

chance to go 

we will im sure get to scotland soon and your advice as ever is very

much appreciated

All the very best

Cath


----------

